# Saw tooth willow blades



## ralfff (Jun 17, 2007)

Any body know where to purchase sawtooth willows in bulk?


----------



## johan32 (Jun 26, 2008)

Barlows tackle (google it) has nickel plated ones but nothing else. As always, check Ebay also.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

The Worth Company stamps the serated Willows. They're in Texas and online.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a pile of em already painted...


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=2094

Decent quality I have some that I painted up but I prefer the Peerless blanks now.


----------

